# Dale Earnhardt, Jr. Joins XM



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If watching them turn left was not exciting enough, now you can 
listen to them too. That's because XM Satellite Radio announced 
that NASCAR superstar Dale Earnhardt Jr. will join XM next month 
for a weekly show on XM's NASCAR Radio.

Earnhardt Jr.'s show will debut the week of Feb. 13 during Daytona 
Speedweeks on XM channel 144, NASCAR Radio, the official satellite
radio network of NASCAR.

Jr. will discuss the latest happenings on the NASCAR circuit, music,
video games and other personal interests on the show, XM said.
Earnhardt Jr. will also play a key role in various XM promotions as
part of a multi-year agreement with the satellite radio provider.

"I love racing and I love XM, so I definitely couldn't pass up on an
opportunity to combine the two. It's a perfect fit," said Earnhardt.
"Thanks to XM, I'll have a national weekly radio show that allows
me to speak my mind, play my music and, most important, keep in
touch with NASCAR fans. I can't wait to get started on the show
and the upcoming NASCAR season."

Dale Earnhardt Jr. has been voted by NASCAR fans as the most 
popular NASCAR Nextel Cup drivers for the past three years in a 
row. In 2005 Earnhardt Jr. merchandise led sales of NASCAR driver
licensed merchandise and accounts for roughly 25 percent of all
driver licensed products.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

This is, in fact, just another salvo in the XM - SSR war. 

SSR massivly overpaid for NASCAR rights. However, all it got was the right to simulcast the MRN/PRN coverages of the races (which is on 100s of AM/FM staitons, generally the #1 country or AOR station in most areas where NASCAR is really popular), qualifying (which is more easily followed on computers), and the library of old races.

XM will continue its NASCAR Channel, renamed something generic, and cover the everything except the actual races (which are all on Sunday afternoons anyway). Look for XM to sign 5 or 10 more top drivers to similar contracts.


----------

